
Ask HN: How can I track down what is making my laptop to send weird DNS requests - throwaway09123
while looking through some logs I noticed a bunch of these...<p>abvcbpwbzutphn.local<p>jvwrdtrdiyxv.local<p>usquupcpnhm.local<p>usquupcpnhm.local<p>awweajjclers.local<p>and more<p>anyone have recommendations on how I can track down what is going on here?
======
elliottinvent
Wireshark could shed some more light on it but it won't link to a process ID.
This thread talks about some alternatives
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1339691/filter-by-
proces...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1339691/filter-by-process-pid-
in-wireshark)

